# Tia Carrere ? 4x



## Buterfly (14 Juni 2008)

Hab auf meiner Platte ein Bild von Tia Carrere gefunden (wenigstens ist es nach ihr benannt)



​
Aber das ist sie doch nicht oder? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, darum frag ich mal euch 


P.S: Hier ein paar Bilder zum Vergleich: 



 

 

​


----------



## Tokko (14 Juni 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung das ist sie nicht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Holpert (14 Juni 2008)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, das sie es nicht ist.


----------



## filmfan (14 Juni 2008)

Sieht für ich wie Barbara Carrera aus (war mal in den 80ern so was wie ein B-Star, bekannteste Rolle war in Sag niemals nie)-


----------



## harvey69 (15 Juni 2008)

Bin auch ziemlich sicher, daß es sich hierbei um Barbara Carrera handelt.


----------



## Brauni68 (20 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tia Carrere ?*

Nein, ist einwandfrei Tia! Habe den Film, aus dem das Foto stammt, als VHS zu Hause!


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tia Carrere ?*

wie heisst der film ?


----------



## Punisher (20 Jan. 2010)

*AW: Tia Carrere ?*

Das ist Barbara Carrera


----------



## walme (23 Jan. 2010)

Buterfly schrieb:


> Hab auf meiner Platte ein Bild von Tia Carrere gefunden (wenigstens ist es nach ihr benannt)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ein vergleich zu Barbara Carrera, dann schaut mal !



​


----------

